# I feel like he's getting ready to leave us...



## Dainerra

*
For 9 1/2 years, I've had a shadow. Not like the normal dog person who says "my dog follows me everywhere" You see, I have a German Shepherd Dog. Since 8 weeks old, everywhere I go there is the pitter patter of little feet. If he can't follow me, he is waiting at the door for me to come out.
At 6 months old, Rayden earned his freedom at night. That first night I woke up to the sound of footsteps. Front door, back door, youngest daughter's bedroom, up the stairs to the eldest, back to my bedroom. Our lab would look at him like he was crazy.
So it went for 5 years until Freya came home. She never patrolled the house, that was Rayden's job. Front door, back door, both the kids, back to my side of the bed. If the neighbor's were being noisy across the street, he stayed in the hallway between the bedrooms - watching the front door.
Freya left us and eventually Singe came. Annoying little puppy; Rayden used to pick Singe up by the head and carry him to me and drop him on the floor at my feet when he got tired of the puppy antics.
And still every night, front door, back door, both the kids, back to my side of the bed.

When Singe earned his freedom at night, you could never guess where you might find him sleeping. And Rayden always at my side of the bed unless it was time for the patrol.
Front door, back door, both the kids, back to bed.

About 8 months ago I woke up suddenly. I listened and couldn't figure out what was different. Then a couple nights later it hit me. 2 sets of feet. Front door, back door, both the kids, back to bed. Singe started sleeping in the hallway. Every morning, he was there between the 2 bedrooms watching the door. This went on for a couple weeks, then Rayden continued his patrols alone.

For the last couple months, the patrols have been sporadic and finally stopped completely. Every noise was still investigated but there was no nightly walk. Rayden doesn't come to the bedroom anymore. He's more comfortable sleeping on the cool tiles by the front door. Singe still sleeping in the hallway.

A week ago, I stepped on a dog when I got out of bed. It was Singe. Everywhere I go, he is my shadow now. Every move I make, he jumps up to follow me. If he doesn't, Rayden gives him a nudge.

Last night I woke up. I could hear the jangle of Singe's tags through the house. Front door, back door, both the kids, back to my side of the bed.*


----------



## ksotto333

This made me cry, what a good faithful dog you have, he wants to make sure your family is always safe. Hug him for me..


----------



## vjt555

My gosh. Amazing are GSDs. Mine is 10 now and patrols this house at around eight and then expects a biccie...!


----------



## robk

I love dogs. The role they play in our lives is so hard to explain. They are almost like having guardian angles in your life.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

The changing of the guard. We are so blessed by these dogs.I watched Lucky become the sentry outside while Daisy watched form the deck and joined him when she deemed it necessary. Rayden is still there as back up but has earned his nights rest. Rayden ,you trained Singe well.


----------



## Sunflowers

Crying here. Wish I could give you a hug.


----------



## Ayla

Such a beautiful story... I hope to have a dog as amazing as your Rayden sounds... 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce

At least you picked up on rayden. I did not notice this when Taz was getting Ill. Now that I think back He did and now I know why Ginger started to protect the house and Bark when she would never do before. This is a real nice write up about as "Daisey and Lucky's mom said" The changing of the guard. I hope you have many more years with Rayden. He sounds like the perfect Guardian Angel....


----------



## llombardo

I shed a few tears when I read this...what a blessing dogs are. He is making sure the family is taken care of, how can one not appreciate a GSD??


----------



## Dainerra

I know we don't have forever but i'm holding onto every day. Yesterday Rayden fell getting off the porch andmost mornings he can't stand up without help. Dr Sarah says as long as he is happy, it isn't time.
The goats milk helps; he's back up to 77 lb now. 
Looking at his face you would never think that he is sick. His body just isn't holding out. The tumor is blocking the lymph system to his leg entirely so the swelling is worse. He's still eager to go and play; he just needs someone close when he falls.
The last 2 days, when he falls, he waits for us to help him up instead of trying on his own. He seems patient with it though, not disturbed or frustrated.
Just that small part of me watching this"changing of the guard"keeps whispering "wrong dog"


----------



## Questforfire

Such a poignant and moving story of the most faithful and loyal of dogs.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

He sounds like a true gentleman and leader. Its so hard to see the "changing of the guard". I always wish we could have them furever .


----------



## selzer

I am sorry. Cancer/tumors are so horrible. Losing them is awful. I am glad you have a little one that will be able to keep your home less empty when the time comes.


----------



## Kyleigh

What a beautiful story ... and yes, the changing of the guard ... I've tears in my eyes ... I'm sorry that the time is near ... heartbreaking ...


----------



## RocketDog

Awww. Thinking of you. That was a beautiful tribute.


----------



## MiraC

Wonderful! I have a lump in my throut thankyou for your story and hugs to Rayden!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bear GSD

Oh my gosh, I have tears in my eyes. That was a wonderful tribute and testament to Rayden. It sounds like he has prepared Singe well. 
Hugs to you and your beloved dogs.


----------



## 3dognite

That made me cry this morning...and I have a cold, so now my nose is all plugged up again. 

What a beautiful tribute to a wonderful friend.


----------



## codmaster

D#@#!


----------



## codmaster

What a story!

Almost spooky, isn't it!


----------



## Dotty

Dainerra said:


> I know we don't have forever but i'm holding onto every day.


It is so so hard, I know.
Live every day like "If I only had just 1 more day, I would...."


----------



## GSD LVR

My god that made me start sobbing. That sounds just like my major. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dainerra

Saw that there were new replies duo I guys I should update this. I know the time is coming closer. Rayden is down to eating several small meals a day. But it's hard to relate the sadness I feel that his game of fetch is only chasing the ball a couple feet with the pride on his face when he brings it back. You would think he hunted down an escaped prisoner. 
He gets tired easily but is still reminding me every day that GSDs are drama queens. He takes his meals in the living room now. And he's quick to bark and complain if he thinks thekitchen staff is moving too slow. 
I've resorted to hiding his Meds in chicken hearts. I had been using peanut butter but he's caught on. He sucks and slurps off the peanut butter and then spits out the pill. I swear he was trying to hide then under the chair


----------



## LoveSea

i feel for you. there is nothing like a faithful dog, especially a german shepherd. when we lost rocky last may it was devastating. i would do just about anything to have him back. we are in the process of adopting another in need of a home & he also seems very special, but it is so hard. why cant they live longer? it feels so cruel that they leave us so soon. my thoughts are with you.


----------



## GsdLoverr729

As an emotionally unstable young woman, I should not have opened this. Now I'm sick AND bawling my eyes out. 
I'm sorry he isn't staying with you as long as you want. But, that would be forever  Losing them is the worst thing... At least he taught Singe.


----------



## Dainerra

I was searching for something and found this forum again. 
Now I'm sitting here crying. It's been 4 1/2 months since he left us.


----------



## GSD2

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your original post on this thread had me tearing up, what a nice tribute....


----------



## wolfstraum

<<<hugs>>>>

I lost one of the best this week ..... I know the empty space beside the bed and the tears and heartache....

Sory for your loss....

Lee


----------

